# Elephant sunset



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

Normally do side views of animals at sunset but I decided to try a front view one.  http://


----------



## SamBurnsTattoo (Mar 2, 2013)

I really like this!


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cool. I like it.


----------

